# Overclocking



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

After rooting my TF300 I installed No Frills CPU. Nofrills says the max frequency can be set to a max of 1.5ghz. It will allow you to change the frequency to 1.5ghz and it does apply it. But it appears that the customized power settings Asus has is blocking it from achieving a speed higher than the 1.2ghz that the performance setting uses.Even system panel recognized the frequency change. If we can find and remove the apk that handles the power setting we can probably easily overclock to 1.5ghz with little effort. I wonder if it can be removed or if it's integrated deeper into the system and it's not that easy. This is my first tablet from Asus so I have no idea.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome,

EZOverclock already does exactly what you want. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1526311
Set all 3 profiles and reboot. Make sure you set the highest one to 1.6. You will only get 1.5 if you check CPUspy but its pretty fast right out the box for the stock kernel.


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

wideopn11 said:


> Welcome,
> 
> EZOverclock already does exactly what you want. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1526311
> Set all 3 profiles and reboot. Make sure you set the highest one to 1.6. You will only get 1.5 if you check CPUspy but its pretty fast right out the box for the stock kernel.


Thanks man.... i had no idea....going to try it out now

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## ricardowec (Jul 24, 2011)

wideopn11 said:


> Welcome,
> 
> EZOverclock already does exactly what you want. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1526311
> Set all 3 profiles and reboot. Make sure you set the highest one to 1.6. You will only get 1.5 if you check CPUspy but its pretty fast right out the box for the stock kernel.


Does it work for the 300 ?


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

ricardowec said:


> Does it work for the 300 ?


Yes it does, I have had no issues at all. Got the highest speed set to 1.5ghz with no reboots.


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

wideopn11 said:


> Welcome,
> 
> EZOverclock already does exactly what you want. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1526311
> Set all 3 profiles and reboot. Make sure you set the highest one to 1.6. You will only get 1.5 if you check CPUspy but its pretty fast right out the box for the stock kernel.


Thanks!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p011uX (Nov 14, 2011)

Works quite well. Thanks!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

How has battery life been for you guys since over clocking? Mine has been okay but I've not ran it on stock clock speed for more than a day. Does performance mode turn one core to 1.5 and the rest to 1.4?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> How has battery life been for you guys since over clocking? Mine has been okay but I've not ran it on stock clock speed for more than a day. Does performance mode turn one core to 1.5 and the rest to 1.4?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


I use mine with the dock most of the time. It seems pretty good, but its hard to tell since the battery usage reporting is still not working correctly.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

wideopn11 said:


> I use mine with the dock most of the time. It seems pretty good, but its hard to tell since the battery usage reporting is still not working correctly.


Is it really? How off is it? And I don't have a dock at the moment, but it seems alright for moderate use. I usually keep it on balanced mode, which is pretty much what high performance mode was before


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Is it really? How off is it? And I don't have a dock at the moment, but it seems alright for moderate use. I usually keep it on balanced mode, which is pretty much what high performance mode was before


Yeah with it connected to the dock it thinks it charging, because technically it is charging off the dock so it doesn't show really how long its been on. I've had it off the charger since about 9am but it only shows 21 minutes on the battery.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

wideopn11 said:


> Yeah with it connected to the dock it thinks it charging, because technically it is charging off the dock so it doesn't show really how long its been on. I've had it off the charger since about 9am but it only shows 21 minutes on the battery.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


Huh, looks like ASUS better get a software update out soon. But of course the dock has a battery of it's own right? So if you pull it off the dock does the actual charge go up/down or stay the same?


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Huh, looks like ASUS better get a software update out soon. But of course the dock has a battery of it's own right? So if you pull it off the dock does the actual charge go up/down or stay the same?


If I am using my tab while it is on the dock, the battery will stay the same on the tab, but slowly drain from the dock. So if my battery is at say 73% it will stay there while it is docked and in use and drain the dock battery first. If I leave my tab in the dock and close it, it will charge the tab to 100%.

That has been my experience anyways.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

das7771 said:


> If I am using my tab while it is on the dock, the battery will stay the same on the tab, but slowly drain from the dock. So if my battery is at say 73% it will stay there while it is docked and in use and drain the dock battery first. If I leave my tab in the dock and close it, it will charge the tab to 100%.
> 
> That has been my experience anyways.


Good to know, I wanted to buy one so that's definitely a plus


----------



## Hollywoods14 (Mar 14, 2012)

dont mean to dig up the old. when i run an antutu benchmark it shows my cputo be 1.5 and is just with no frills set to 1.5 without the easy over clock app.


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hollywoods14 said:


> dont mean to dig up the old. when i run an antutu benchmark it shows my cputo be 1.5 and is just with no frills set to 1.5 without the easy over clock app.


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki

Yes apps will show that it can be set or looks like it is set to that frequency, but if you watch the frequency in real time it will never actually run at 1.5ghz. That was the reason for the OP.


----------

